# Please pray for me...



## dme1111 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am facing one of the most difficult situations of my life. I am facing the loss of everything I love and hold dear. Whats the worst part is that I am powerless to stop this. Please join me in prayer for God to do a miracle in my life. Please pray for myself, wife, and children.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayer sent up.

Sending PM to you.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent for all,Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

dme you and the family have my prayers.Remember to trust and have
faith in the Lord he will provide.
Father I lift this family up to you please take them in your loving arms
and provide them with the strength and courage to face whatever trials
and hardships they are having, Father shower them with your Blessings
and comfort them as only you can.
In Jesus Name we pray


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your family....God Bless......


----------



## 3Whalers (Oct 9, 2008)

Your in my prayers.
PM sent.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Look up and raise up ,he is listening! prayers sent!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

petitions made here.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

DME,
I don't know what your situation is, but I will pray for you. To me the most precious thing in my life is my family. You say you are powerless to stop what is getting ready to happen. I was powerless to stop my wife from leaving me several years ago. I thought it was the end of the world for me. It was not !! I am closer to my children now than I ever have been. I prayed constantly. Most of my prayers were asking God to take away my hurting and heart break. Sometime it seemed like God wasn't hearing my prayers, but now as I look back, I can see that He was with me every step of the way. ( This is just an example of what happened to me.) It was the lowest time in my life. 

Whatever your situation is, lift it up to God and He will get you through it. When He takes care of us, we end up being better than we were before. 

Father we lift up DME to you and put him into your loving care. We ask that you will reveal yourself to him in a way that he has never experienced before. We ask you to pour pout your peace and comfort upon him. In Jesus' name we pray. Amen.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Trust in The Lord.
Know that God has a plan for you Brother.

I have learned this on my walk.
When i think i am down to nothing. God is up to something!!!
God Bless, you will be on our prayers.


----------



## PMD (Apr 2, 2006)

Heavenly Father,
Thank you for your mercy and understanding. Grant that this family weather any storm, stand straight in any wind, and remain a family bonded together by love. Let your teachings give them strength to to conquer any adversity. Let your light shine brightly to help keep them on the true path to follow, and please ease their burdens along the way. Grant that they outlast the turmoil that surrounds them, and can look back on their troubles as the start to a new beginning. Help them, our Father, to find peace and refuge. Through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

praying....


----------

